# Sushi?



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 1, 2011)

what does everyone think? i love it prob eat it 3 times a week


----------



## alan84 (Mar 1, 2011)

I eat it few times a week as well. However, you gotta becareful what you pick tho, try to stick to sashimi not fried prawns or other fattening sushi dishes.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 1, 2011)

Love it.  I would eat sushi a lot more if it didnt take 50 dollars worth to fill me up.  Me and my buddy sometimes go and smash a 35 piece sushi/sashimi boat each no problem.  Its addicting.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 1, 2011)

You know Jeremy Piven almost died during a season of Entourage because he was on an all sushi diet.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Love it.  I would eat sushi a lot more if it didnt take 50 dollars worth to fill me up.  Me and my buddy sometimes go and smash a 35 piece sushi/sashimi boat each no problem.  Its addicting.



Last place I ate had a sushi buffet. 9 bucks for all the sushi you can eat.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 1, 2011)

rice fish veggies in seaweed cant go wrong. soysauce is what you have to watchout for.i dip mine in low sodium soy sauce mixed with wasabi.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2011)

Sushi is my favorite food. I love it so much that I buy a pound of sashimi tuna and wild Alaskan salmon, and eat all of it raw in one sitting with a little salt and pepper. No white rice to throw off the carbs, plus it's much cheaper that way.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 1, 2011)

I have limited resources around here.  Theres one Jappo steak house within 45 mins of my house that sells sushi.  And they sell it at a premium because of the supply/demand so I have no choice.  Nobody else has it.


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

3 times a week is fine.  avoid fried sushi like eel..(even though its on of my favorites).  some fish are higher in mercury than others so u might want to look into that especially if u eat it 3 times a week.  also, some fish like salmon are higher in fat and are perfectly fine to eat...good testosterone booster, just dont eat all the time.  i freakin love sushi!!  i go with all u can eat deals for around 20 bucks...if not i would rack up a huge bill.


----------



## tballz (Mar 3, 2011)

Love sushi........


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 3, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Love it. I would eat sushi a lot more if it didnt take 50 dollars worth to fill me up. Me and my buddy sometimes go and smash a 35 piece sushi/sashimi boat each no problem. Its addicting.


 
It is very addicting....2 tuna, 2 salmon, 2 yellowtail, spicy california roll....thats what i always start off with. oh yea, gotta have the miso soup and edamame.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 3, 2011)

Love Sushi, especially smothered in wasabi, that's the only time I drown my food...


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree dust, starting off with miso and edamame are a must.. also love the ginger salad.  rainbow roll, soft shell crab, yellow tail..  i know were i am going to eat tonight!


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 3, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> I agree dust, starting off with miso and edamame are a must.. also love the ginger salad. rainbow roll, soft shell crab, yellow tail.. i know were i am going to eat tonight!


 
Never had the ginger salad, ill have to check it out next time i go. But when i allow myself to a "cheat" meal, i normally go for the fried bananas with vanilla ice cream....thats the sheet.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 3, 2011)

Love Sushi too, we have a place here that makes it with brown rice.

Salmon sushi the other pink meat


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2011)

Sushi is awesome. I want some. Now. Fuck you guys! Lol I'm also a fan of the clear\kinoko (mushroom) soup.. the ginger salad is awesome. Anything with spice and or tuna is excellent. When it comes to sushi illtry anything like 4 times. New (new owners, my old sushi joint that went bust-no mo money, just reopened) place by my casa, 21.99 all you can eat friday \Saturday, weekdays its 19.99, in north jersey. Haven't been since reopening, but I can't wait

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Last place I ate had a sushi buffet. 9 bucks for all the sushi you can eat.


 

I live in CO (1000miles to the closest shoreline), i wouldnt trust an all you can eat sushi buffet here.


----------



## LionInTheJungle (Mar 3, 2011)

sushi?  yes please


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> I live in CO (1000miles to the closest shoreline), i wouldnt trust an all you can eat sushi buffet here.



I was in Texas at the time. I don't think there's anything like that around here. It was pretty good at the one I ate at in Corpus Christi though. I can't remember the name of the place though. All you can eat ginger too. I love that stuff, as well!


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cgrant, there is a great little place also in north jersey in pompton lakes called mr. shushi.  Best i have every had....and they are always giving u free stuff with your order...they also got bubble tea.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 4, 2011)

Sushi is awesome. 

I normally get a roll with a bunch of different raw fish on top. Then a few pieces of sushimi yellow tail.


----------



## CG (Mar 4, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> Cgrant, there is a great little place also in north jersey in pompton lakes called mr. shushi.  Best i have every had....and they are always giving u free stuff with your order...they also got bubble tea.



hmm.. I'll check it out. my place is called sushi x1 in ridgewood.. 


never was a fan of the bubble tea, but thats pretty cool that they have stuff like that


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2011)

Gets expensive


----------



## CG (Mar 4, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Gets expensive



totally worth it though. not 3x a week though, thats overkill imo


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> You know Jeremy Piven almost died during a season of Entourage because he was on an all sushi diet.



from lead posining if i remember correctly. all the contaminents in the waters make for bad fishes


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was in Texas at the time. I don't think there's anything like that around here. It was pretty good at the one I ate at in Corpus Christi though. I can't remember the name of the place though. All you can eat ginger too. I love that stuff, as well!


 

I am from Houston, lived there for 21 years. There is some awesome sushi places there. I would eat from a sushi buffet in texas any day, galveston is right there! Ive eaten at a few sushi places here in Colorado, but definately not a buffet.


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2011)

I love sushi, but the rice they make it with is full of sugar for some reason..


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 8, 2011)

ok sweet i always get 2 salmon 2 tuna and a spicy scallop....the scallop has to be bad cause is ground up with spicy mayo.. fuckers its just too good. i was just wondering if it was ok to eat raw fish three times a week. i like on the beach so everything is fresh!


----------

